# Slow worms!



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw 2 of these gorgeous little ones in my garden today..
I did pick it up for photo... but i put it straight back in the exact place!!










And us putting it back!..


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

excellent!

i had a friend text me earlier to say her hubby found a snake in the garden. she set me pictures and it was a slow worm. must be a good day for them!


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

You are so lucky to have them in your garden


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

good times!! all i get in my garden is tab ends from next door


----------



## cassie1971 (Dec 22, 2008)

i saw one today and one a few weeks ago in same area near my girls school never seen one before that my girls thought they saw a snake and called me over


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Lovely! Slow worms are such groovy little lizards, nice to see them around!


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO (Jun 15, 2008)

i get loads around by me!!


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

I get loads round me too, don't know why I haven't taken any pics yet... I was digging a patch of mums garden over the other day, and a whole load of babies surfaced! Sweet!


----------



## sussexecology (May 30, 2010)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> good times!! all i get in my garden is tab ends from next door


 HAHAHA ive got a tragic story about slow worms but i wouldnt put it on here, it didnt involve me by the way and it was an accident


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Just found another bubba in the garden. Good times. :2thumb:


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

found this little guy today ..


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow! that's a mammoth compared to the ones we've been finding! Ours our mini, only about 2-3 inches long!


----------

